# Toys from the Toybox (knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I designed this package to match up with the Midi Cuddles Blankies. Think how lovely it would be to gift a Cuddles Blankie with a matching toy. The leg/body pieces for all character are the same stitch/row count. These can be knitted in plain cotton yarns for babies or fuzzie yarns for older children. Eyes are embroidered, I included a step by step guide of how I do them or if you are making for an older child/adult safety eyes can be used of course.
Included in the pack are:
Polar Bear
Cat
Koala
Doll
Lamb

Also included is a step by step guide which has lots of photos to help you create a lovely toy. All my designs are knitted flat on straight needles and assembled.

$4.93

Available here:
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/463483240/toys-from-the-toybox
http://www.loveknitting.com/toys-from-the-toybox-knitting-pattern-by-gypsycream


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Oooh! I love their faces. Want to just cuddle each one of them!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

These are just adorable, Pat. I love the Polar Bear blanket I've made and now might just have to make the polar bear to complement the blanket. You're amazing!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just love your Toys from the Toyshop pattern, Pat! There is so much in this bundle, I do not know where to start! Phew!

You are a very talented lady and am sure this crowd of toys will give us lots of ideas for Xmas presents! 

Thank you! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I love all of these wonderful toys Pat. I'll also be pairing up a Toy From The Toy box with my Midi Blankets. What a lovely title for the pattern too. Opening up for another pattern maybe????? I'l be sorting out a box for all of mine now. Well done on this one Pat. xxxxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you ladies. This was such a fun pattern to design, wasn't it Chris :sm17:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ohhhh!!!!! They are all so beautiful. You are an amazing pattern designer Pat. I love all of them. ???? Ros


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ohhhh!!!!! They are all so beautiful. You are an amazing pattern designer Pat. I love all of them. ???? Ros


Thank you Ros :sm02:


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Every time I say you've outdone yourself, you outdo yourself again! I have no words for these little Toys from the Toyshop, except FABULOUS!! I can't decide which is my favorite.. the plain yarn or the fuzzies. They all are fantastic. I know these are going to be a fun knit just like all of your other designs and I think my first one is going to be the kitty!! Or maybe the polar bear. Or maybe the lamb. Or the baby. Or the koala..... Heck, I'm going to have to put all the names in a hat and draw one! Amazing, Pat!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

A toybox full of sweetness, Pat! :sm02:


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

These are all so adorable! Love each and everyone of them. These are a perfect size and pairing one of these with a matching cuddle blankie will be a wonderful gift for a new baby. Getting five different characters to choose from in one pattern is not only a bargain but will keep us busy. You outdid yourself on this one!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Good idea and they're all so sweet - every single one :sm24:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

So adorable, each and every one! I want them all for myself!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

So sweet!!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, Pat, every time I think I am going to get my goal reached in 2016, I get yet another amazing pattern from your brain and I have now pushed my goal for 2016 to 2021!!! I love, love, love this pattern to match up with your midi blankies and my mind is whirling!!! Have had to do several of your Poppet patterns for the elderly in the Rehab I was in for the ones who live there permanently. The moment they saw them they were in love and now I am thinking these and the midi blankie would be great for them to carry in a pocket or beside them in the wheel chairs! Also, I know all my kiddies will love them too. So much to do, so little time to do them. Everybody keep praying for me as that is what I believe keeps me going. Thank you again Pat. I feel like I need to take a "broom trip" to see you and have a spot of tea with you.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Well, Pat, every time I think I am going to get my goal reached in 2016, I get yet another amazing pattern from your brain and I have now pushed my goal for 2016 to 2021!!! I love, love, love this pattern to match up with your midi blankies and my mind is whirling!!! Have had to do several of your Poppet patterns for the elderly in the Rehab I was in for the ones who live there permanently. The moment they saw them they were in love and now I am thinking these and the midi blankie would be great for them to carry in a pocket or beside them in the wheel chairs! Also, I know all my kiddies will love them too. So much to do, so little time to do them. Everybody keep praying for me as that is what I believe keeps me going. Thank you again Pat. I feel like I need to take a "broom trip" to see you and have a spot of tea with you.


Anything to keep you pushing your goal post wider angel xxx Kettle is on, fire up that broomstick!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> These are all so adorable! Love each and everyone of them. These are a perfect size and pairing one of these with a matching cuddle blankie will be a wonderful gift for a new baby. Getting five different characters to choose from in one pattern is not only a bargain but will keep us busy. You outdid yourself on this one!


And thank you Karen xxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> I love all of these wonderful toys Pat. I'll also be pairing up a Toy From The Toy box with my Midi Blankets. What a lovely title for the pattern too. Opening up for another pattern maybe????? I'l be sorting out a box for all of mine now. Well done on this one Pat. xxxxx


lol! there could well be a Part II, so many ideas and suggestions. Seriously Chris thank you for your help xxx


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

now look what you've gone and done, Pat. Had to put my 2 ratties on hold so I could start my kitty! LOL


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> now look what you've gone and done, Pat. Had to put my 2 ratties on hold so I could start my kitty! LOL


Aww poor ratties lol! Hey don't get too involved in a kitty, I'm hopefully typing up that draft we were talking about tonight!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! there could well be a Part II, so many ideas and suggestions. Seriously Chris thank you for your help xxx


I've loved every minute Pat. I need to thank you, for the therapy. 
Donnie, did you show your Poppets on Kp, and I missed them. Guide me to them... Wahhhh!
Donna, I'm as excited as you are. Patience is a virtue and it pays off in the end!!!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Woo hoo! Can't wait!! Hey, what's one more project on the needles, right?


Gypsycream said:


> Aww poor ratties lol! Hey don't get too involved in a kitty, I'm hopefully typing up that draft we were talking about tonight!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Oh My Goodness Pat.. you never seem to amaze me or us for that matter.. Now you went and done it didn't you.. yup you did..just when I think its safe to come on out here bang you surprise us here with another of your beautiful creative mind of yours. Your such an amazing person always thinking of something to keep us busy here. I have been busy on and off and trying to recoup from surgery too and now I have this on my list too.. I think I'm like Donnie.. you have pushed me way back to 2020 with all your wonderful designs.
I caught something you said in this thread, you mentioned broomsticks. Now is there a WITCH brewing about in your brain to make because if there IS.. I'm stopping everything in my needles and waiting for it. Was that a hint?? Keep up the wonderful job you have done keeping us busy.


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

They are adorable... and I'm still working on the patterns I already have. Maybe in about 5 years I'll get to these. .....way too cute not to make....


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Woo hoo! Can't wait!! Hey, what's one more project on the needles, right?


I'll be joining you with those needles Donna. Exciting times and there I was scared of your wishes. Xxxx


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Now we both knew there wouldn't be anything scary about THIS one, Chris. Right???


chris kelly said:


> I'll be joining you with those needles Donna. Exciting times and there I was scared of your wishes. Xxxx


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Just finished all the parts for my polar bear. Can't wait to put him together in the morning. Such a great pattern and a quick knit.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

LindaM said:


> Oh My Goodness Pat.. you never seem to amaze me or us for that matter.. Now you went and done it didn't you.. yup you did..just when I think its safe to come on out here bang you surprise us here with another of your beautiful creative mind of yours. Your such an amazing person always thinking of something to keep us busy here. I have been busy on and off and trying to recoup from surgery too and now I have this on my list too.. I think I'm like Donnie.. you have pushed me way back to 2020 with all your wonderful designs.
> I caught something you said in this thread, you mentioned broomsticks. Now is there a WITCH brewing about in your brain to make because if there IS.. I'm stopping everything in my needles and waiting for it. Was that a hint?? Keep up the wonderful job you have done keeping us busy.


Sorry Linda no witches on the needles, it's just a joke between Donnie and myself lol! Rainebo has designed an amazing little witch though :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> Just finished all the parts for my polar bear. Can't wait to put him together in the morning. Such a great pattern and a quick knit.


That's fast! I know they are quick but you must have really gone for it lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> That's fast! I know they are quick but you must have really gone for it lol!


I've never met a faster knitter than Karen. She beats me to it every time AND she's over the pond and should be fast asleep. . Lol


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Now we both knew there wouldn't be anything scary about THIS one, Chris. Right???


The scary part was the fact that Pat has actually agreed to design it. It's been a no-no for as long as I've known her. She must love you very very much. Hahahaha


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

These are so cute. Pat roughly how big are they?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dccjb said:


> These are so cute. Pat roughly how big are they?


Standing they are 12 inches/31cms, sitting 9 inches/23cms :sm02:


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you. I have got to order the pattern these will be great in a basket I have for my GS and upcoming GS for a stocking filler. Thank you once again


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dccjb said:


> Thank you. I have got to order the pattern these will be great in a basket I have for my GS and upcoming GS for a stocking filler. Thank you once again


I hope you enjoy it angel, my grandchildren love diving into the toybox to see what character comes out to play lol!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've ordered it and am printing it off, I just love todays technology. I love the colours for the tabby cat. Your instructions for each one are brilliant


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dccjb said:


> I've ordered it and am printing it off, I just love todays technology. I love the colours for the tabby cat. Your instructions for each one are brilliant


Ah the stripy cats are my favourite too, the grey one reminds me of my cat Freddie :sm02: There was a ginger one but Poppy "borrowed" it and it's now a bedtime pal so I won't get it back lol!

Thank you for your support xx


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the selection. I want all of them, especially that cat!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> I love the selection. I want all of them, especially that cat!


Thank you, cat is my favourite too, love the grey stripy one, think he can stay with me lol! :sm02:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you, cat is my favourite too, love the grey stripy one, think he can stay with me lol! :sm02:


I think you need to knit another Ginger Kitten Pat because he is extra special. And of course you know how much I like the red-haired Huggables. I think you need to post a photo of the two children with those extra special Toys.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love 'em!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you, cat is my favourite too, love the grey stripy one, think he can stay with me lol! :sm02:


I think you'll find that grey Stripy one will probably go with his brother. Hahaha.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Love these. I am sooooo behind in your patterns. But will try to catch up. Love these soooo much. With 2 new babies coming this year they are perfect!!!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Such sweet patterns! I recently purchased one of your other patterns and I think this will be the next one!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Love these. I am sooooo behind in your patterns. But will try to catch up. Love these soooo much. With 2 new babies coming this year they are perfect!!!


Two new babies how exciting for you :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

SallyJ said:


> Such sweet patterns! I recently purchased one of your other patterns and I think this will be the next one!


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> Love these. I am sooooo behind in your patterns. But will try to catch up. Love these soooo much. With 2 new babies coming this year they are perfect!!!


I'm excited with one, so double excitement is pure bliss. ????????


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

So cute, each and every one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

OH, Pat! These toys are so irresistible that I have just purchased the pattern. I can't start on them for a little while, but just as soon as my orders are done, I can dive in. In fact, one of my orders will be easily done by using one of these critters. There is so much cuteness going on here.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> OH, Pat! These toys are so irresistible that I have just purchased the pattern. I can't start on them for a little while, but just as soon as my orders are done, I can dive in. In fact, one of my orders will be easily done by using one of these critters. There is so much cuteness going on here.


Aww bless you angel, I know any critter or doll you make from these designs will be lovely. Remember to show it off on the picture section won't you? I love seeing the finished items.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG! They are all gorgeous. Wonderful presentation.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you so much. They're lovely, as usual. Sweet smaller size. Eager to make them.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Aww bless you angel, I know any critter or doll you make from these designs will be lovely. Remember to show it off on the picture section won't you? I love seeing the finished items.


Toys are so much fun to make. I will be sure to post when I make one. I don't blame you for looking forward to what others make from your patterns. They are so much like children; they belong to you in a way!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are all so sweet and huggable!


----------

